# Fun hedgie t-shirt



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I just sumbled on this at Snorgtees. I absolutly need this one!









http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogscantshare-p-1176.html


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6497

I have one, I love it!


----------

